
Soccermetrics.com - will the name stunt their growth to just the US market? - lukedeering
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2012/11/soccermetrics/
======
destraynor
No the name won't affect them.

There are literally zero useful soccer/football websites out there. The world
will jump on one that does a good job, regardless of the name.

